# How did you find out about Dimensions



## rabbitislove (Jan 20, 2008)

Story time! How did all you Big Handsome Men and Foxy Female Admirers end up here? 

I found it through googling. Thats also how I found Fatpeace many years ago, if anyone remembers it. It shut down and I was out of the scene for a while, but in December 2006, I googled BHMs and now I'm here!


----------



## Zandoz (Jan 20, 2008)

My wife was a Dimensions hardcopy subscriber when we met. Later, after we were married, she encouraged me to get into Dim-Chat. We drifted away from Dim-Chat after a few months because of compatibility problems with AOL. That was 11-12 years ago.

Then back in 2002, she once again stumbled across Dim-Chat and encouraged me to check it out again. I've been hanging around ever since.

Now you know who to blame


----------



## ~da rev~ (Jan 20, 2008)

No clue how I found this place. But, I know that I signed up, left for a while, came back and posted some pics, left for a while again, and now I'm back to try to be a full time poster.


----------



## Britannia (Jan 20, 2008)

I was originally on FantasyFeeder, but it was just too out there for me, and it wasn't as community-based, I think, as Dimensions.

I actually visited the main Dimensions site quite a bit before ever joining these forums... I actually didn't notice that they had any!

I think I found the Dimensions Forums by googling "BHM/BBW forums" a lot... mostly Yahoo groups came up, and I dislike the yahoo format, so I jumped on this opportunity.


----------



## rabbitislove (Jan 20, 2008)

~da rev~ said:


> No clue how I found this place. But, I know that I signed up, left for a while, came back and posted some pics, left for a while again, and now I'm back to try to be a full time poster.



You left out the part where you kept posting pics of your hot bod. And I had a hard time focusing on my graduate admissions essay.  Focus rabbit, focus. Ojos del tigre.


----------



## ~da rev~ (Jan 21, 2008)

Did I leave that part out? 

My 2 years of Spanish way back in High School helped me figure that you said "Eye of the Tiger"


----------



## BigFusionNYC (Jan 21, 2008)

I found out about it years ago on the AOL Search Engine thing (now powered by Google and it always was the same crap) Back in 1998 AOL had a fat chat room and I was in many yahoo groups which are now defunct. I never really liked Fantasy Feeder, that place is filled with fakers and creepy people and I just stay away like if it was the Plague lol. Dimensions always seemed more down-to-Earth and had more well rounded (no pun intended) people. Then when the DimChat went up I started going there and made some cool friends. I always like the DimForum update they did like 2 years ago or whatever as the original forums were way too basic and hard to read and such. 

And here I am 10 years later


----------



## Fatgator (Jan 21, 2008)

I'm pretty sure I searched it on some browser.


----------



## Love.Metal (Jan 21, 2008)

I think I looked up "fat guys" on google, when I was about 13...and I somehow ended up here. I had been looking up any sites I could find, gay or otherwise, just so I could feel normal. 
So It was refreshing to find a place where I not only got a title [FFA], but I could read as many hot stories as I wanted. 

Apparently, google effin' rules.


----------



## Wanderer (Jan 21, 2008)

I wound up here through the weight room; as a frustrated gainer, I tend to read BHM stories just so I can imagine being as fat as the main character. Eventually, while looking for someone to hopefully have a physical relationship with (the bloom on my "eternal romance" rose has faded a bit in the isolation), I stumbled across the BHM/FFA section.


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Jan 21, 2008)

I'm pretty sure I googled FFA after I found out what it was and found it.


----------



## IwannabeVERYfat (Jan 21, 2008)

I was in the weight gain stories forum, and I saw a link to here. I clicked on it, and here I am, in the land of lovely FFA's and BBW's. glad to be here


----------



## orinoco (Jan 21, 2008)

typed "fat guy" into a search engine about 6 years ago (just after i had lost a whole bunch of weight so i was obviously missing my belly!), found various yahoo groups, discovered the BHM/FFA terms, and finally dimensions. been a lurker, sporadic poster and occasional dater of FFAs ever since.


----------



## William (Jan 21, 2008)

I have been around since before the time when Dimensions and NAAFA had better relationships. I found NAAFA first but I do not even know if the forums are still running at NAAFA, but Dimensions Forum is certainly a center of activity.

William




orinoco said:


> typed "fat guy" into a search engine about 6 years ago (just after i had lost a whole bunch of weight so i was obviously missing my belly!), found various yahoo groups, discovered the BHM/FFA terms, and finally dimensions. been a lurker, sporadic poster and occasional dater of FFAs ever since.


----------



## Melian (Jan 21, 2008)

It was about 6 years ago...so I'm struggling to remember...but I think I googled something pretty random and ended up opening a Weight Room story. I was interested, so I followed some links to the Dimensions homepage, then discovered the forum. 

I posted under a different name, at first, but something I said must have been very appealing, because a flood of ODD guys (and a couple of normal guys, too) started messaging me constantly. So I freaked out, left the site for a few years, lurked, then started this new account and decided not to be so open with personal info. It has worked out well since then


----------



## orinoco (Jan 21, 2008)

Melian said:


> It was about 6 years ago...so I'm struggling to remember...but I think I googled something pretty random and ended up opening a Weight Room story. I was interested, so I followed some links to the Dimensions homepage, then discovered the forum.
> 
> I posted under a different name, at first, but something I said must have been very appealing, because a flood of ODD guys (and a couple of normal guys, too) started messaging me constantly. So I freaked out, left the site for a few years, lurked, then started this new account and decided not to be so open with personal info. It has worked out well since then


*lol* the weirdness of my mind read "ODD" and thought it must be some new type of OCD!


----------



## fat hiker (Jan 21, 2008)

I think I first heard of this place from the FAT!SO? website/messageboard, which I found by googling 'fat guy' a decade ago. Like Wanderer, I first visited Dimensions for the BHM and other growth stories (especially the wonderful Wilson Barber), then tried out the forums at some point....


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Jan 21, 2008)

Hmmm it's been a long long time ago, before the shiny new boards and stuff. I think I did a google search for BHM or something similar.


----------



## cammy (Jan 21, 2008)

After years of only finding gay sites with "bears," I stumbled upon Dims Stories through a link on MaryMc's. After a couple of years of reading and rereading stories (and finally writing a few), I ventured out into the forums where I lurked for about a year until I joined.


----------



## indy500tchr (Jan 21, 2008)

My now ex-boyfriend who I met on bbwdatefinder mentioned that he dated a few girls from DIMs. After we broke up I hopped on and have been ever since. Best thing to come out of that relationship.


----------



## Obesus (Jan 21, 2008)

...that there used to be a _magazine_ called "Dimensions" in the long ago storybook days of the 1990's. That's right, goshdarnit, a real paper magazine that used to come in the US MAIL! Holy fracas there, Batman! OK, it didn't really have anything on FFA's or BHM too much, but NAAFA was out there since the 80's and I believe there were different versions of the Big Man SIG there, on and off. So, we had Dimensions and a few other odd magazines here and there (which SHALL go nameless, mostly) and then came the Internet, round about the mid-90's or so...well, I found Dimensions in Autumn, 1999, right around the same time that Ned Sontag frammused in and it was an interesting place...by then, there was certainly a version of the BHM/FFA board and I vividly recall a lot of the folks there...a few still around, but mostly we have newtimers now...not too many oldtimers, by crickety! The NAAFA Big Man Board may still be around...just rejoined for the bazillionth time..I'll check it out! That's muh story and I'm a' stickin' by it! :bow:


----------



## geniussupremacy (Jan 21, 2008)

Well, I think I typed in some nonsense phrase involving 'getting a belly' or some such thing on Google, and ended up at the story of Mrs. Chin. <3


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Jan 21, 2008)

The lovely Mary told me about it after I had found her on a BBW/BHM and their admirers group on myspace. Been a frequent user ever since.


----------



## scarcity (Jan 22, 2008)

I was 18 years old (in 2004), confused and googling pictures of fat guys when I stumbled upon Dimensions Stories. Then I gradually started lurking the forums and early 2007 I decided to jump in


----------



## BeeBee (Jan 22, 2008)

I am guessing it was 11 or 12 years ago I found ZincDinks website and that lead to Dimensions... also I wrote some stories for Girl FA's website that were transfered here when she had to downsize the site and they eventually got lost in cyberspace somewhere. I used to read all the stories in the weight room (at least those that didn't involve a machine or magic pills) and 6 or 7 years ago started going into the chatroom and more recently here to the forums where I find the topics more interesting. I did meet my beautiful SSBBW girlfriend in the BHM/FFA chatroom a little over a year ago. I am eternally grateful to Conrad and the others that have built up this website. (Also wonderful to know other people like BBWs and BHMs...)


----------



## chublover350 (Jan 22, 2008)

my story is pretty much the same as everyone else's, i ran across it looking for forums that i liked,,,the rest is fat history


----------



## ntwp (Jan 22, 2008)

I typed "fat guys" into a search engine maybe 7 years ago-- I like to think it was after an epiphany in which I realized that the internet might hold some of the answers to questions I had about my unusual preference. 

I couldn't hold in my questions and sexual curiosities any longer. I think I was actually just looking for photos at the time because I hadn't been up close and personal with the type of men who had fascinated me for so much of my life and I broke down and searched, not knowing what or who to expect. My eyes were hungry for something but my heart and mind found alot more after a short amount of investigating the internet. I began exploring and giving into my natural desires. Mind you, I never really thought I was crazy for thinking fat guys are sexually appealing (and just all around more comfy and cuddly):batting: but I *was* relieved beyond words to stumble across Dimensions. 

There is something very comforting for me to know that I'm not the only one who feels, thinks, breathes and desires in a completely different way than probably every other person I will ever be close to in my life. Even though I am not a bad person, I am alone in many ways and that made me feel like I was thinking something bad or wrong at first. Now I know better even though being in a relationship with a BHM has most drastically changed the fantasy aspects of my desires. I am thankful to have him in my life and he does satisfy my needs as an FFA, but most importantly as a woman who needs love and companionship.

I didn't contribute to Dimensions for a long time because I didn't really have cause to-- seeing others interact was cathartic enough for me because the only validation I needed was to know I am not alone and never have to be, even if I am just viewing what others have to say.


----------



## user 23567 (Jan 24, 2008)

Did a Google search on FFA. Had never heard the term


----------



## lady of the dark (Jan 28, 2008)

grady said:


> Did a Google search on FFA. Had never heard the term




Wow you must be psychic! 


I just came across surfing some yahoo like clubs on a Dutch website (that doesn't exist anymore) they linked me to feeder.uk and they linked me to dimensions. That feeder stuff goes a bit to far for me, but finding the dimensions board made me so happy! It was really like coming home. I recognized so much!


----------



## Lady Bella UK (Jan 28, 2008)

Without the internet, I would still feel the same way now as I did the day before I used google to search for "fat men" and found Dimensions, at the age of 17.

Lady Bella


----------



## chicken legs (Mar 1, 2010)

***bump***

I found dims by looking up "big butt":blush:


----------



## Zowie (Mar 1, 2010)

I was reading some BHM stories on Deviantart, and one made mention to this, sooooo I gave in and checked it out. I like it. ^^


----------



## CleverBomb (Mar 1, 2010)

chicken legs said:


> ***bump***
> 
> I found dims by looking up "big butt":blush:


and she cannot lie. 

-Rusty


----------



## chicken legs (Mar 1, 2010)

CleverBomb said:


> and she cannot lie.
> 
> -Rusty



LOL..I love Sir Mix A Lot's original version but I can relate to Jamie Foxx's version....it tickles me everytime.


----------



## IszyStone (Mar 2, 2010)

I came to dims for the ladies. I started out just reading stories. Then I started to explore, landed here, and decided I liked here too. Now I'm pretty much only on the BHM/FFA zone.


----------



## Joe944 (Mar 4, 2010)

I had never thought that skinny women could like a bigger guy. I mean I knew some tolerated it, but I never thought that it was possible for there to be a preference. Some girl that went to a sister high school of mine a few years after me messaged me saying I was cute. This girl being quite the attractive petite blonde girl, I was pretty shocked. 

With the cogs in my head whirling about I sat before the flashing cursor highlighted by the oh so familiar google name before I very curiously typed in fat guy with skinny woman. As you know this pretty much led me straight here after reading a few blogs with quite the wide range of comments from extreme hate to answers by what must be women who are attracted to bigger guys. 

So here I am! It's pretty refreshing to have somewhere to talk about being fat, because in person it's something that just doesn't manifest itself except for in a negative manner.


----------



## JenFromOC (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm almost positive that I typed "fat men" into a search engine LOL...the rest is history.


----------



## RentonBob (Mar 4, 2010)

My ex gf told me about it. And that just happens to be one of the ways I caught her cheating on me LOL :doh:


----------



## Boris_the_Spider (Mar 4, 2010)

I arrived here through google, can't remember exactly what I'd searched. Had a look around and thought it looked like a good place to spend some time whilst on the internets.


----------



## WillSpark (Mar 6, 2010)

Well I have to confess, I found it by searching for stories about fat guys too. 

I love stories like that, not because I'm attracted to men, but I love the idea and prefer it on males because I can transpose it on myself.


----------



## escapist (Mar 7, 2010)

RentonBob said:


> My ex gf told me about it. And that just happens to be one of the ways I caught her cheating on me LOL :doh:



Brightest bulb in the box huh? ROFL I can't believe she did that.


----------



## RentonBob (Mar 7, 2010)

escapist said:


> Brightest bulb in the box huh? ROFL I can't believe she did that.


LOL... I think its just that she didn't really care...


----------



## spiritangel (Mar 7, 2010)

Another Member that I met on Facebook recently put me onto it and said I should check it out


----------



## heavyhitter (Mar 11, 2010)

by serching club bounce


----------



## Venom (Mar 11, 2010)

I found out about it on another fetish website I think it was fetlife, someone posted about this site in the bhm and women who love them group


----------



## desertcheeseman (Mar 13, 2010)

Came to Dimensions years and years ago while looking for BBW porn (yeah, I know...), lurked on and off for a decade, and then my friend @mcbeth encouraged me to participate again, and the rest is history.


----------



## tekkers (Mar 15, 2010)

i came accross it while looking for bhm in google as heard the term a few days earlier


----------



## deanbpm (Mar 16, 2010)

Somone told me about the concept of ffa/bhm a while back so I had a quick gander t'other day and came across this site.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Mar 21, 2010)

I was sulking one day last year, and said "fuck it, there's GOTTA be women who like fat guys!" so I googled, "Women who like fat guys" and clicked a link, an article here, and after about half a dozen articles and clicks one of them mentioned Dims . . . so here I am now.


----------



## escapist (Mar 21, 2010)

I used to chat on the IRC BBW channels back in the day, so I knew what a BHM was. I just hadn't heard the term FFA till the 2000's. So I would search for BHM FFA, which one day lead me here.


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Mar 21, 2010)

the wife and i use to chat in the "fat and gaining room" all the time on aol. which brought her here and i just lurked for several years and finally signed up.


----------

